# Cheap Backstop



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Sand 

and get closer and practice until you dont miss.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

3/4" x 4' x 8' stall matts from tractor supply


----------



## WhiteElder (Jun 26, 2012)

Stall mat and some 2x4s


----------



## vthunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Stall matt works! I made one and put hinges to folded it into half when not in use. I used 2x4's...It is a little hard to pull the arrow out but it works!!!!


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

I used two 4x6 foot horse stall mats from tractor supply to make this. 
















And caster wheels to make it easier to move. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bsour84 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's a great idea!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Dock foam. I have had this for years. As long as you only use it as a back stop it will last. It's light weight and portable. It can withstand any arrow you throw at it. My bow is shooting about 320 fps and the arrows don't even go in halfway.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I cannot even begin to count how much money this back stop has saved me by not losing arrows. I just love the idea of being able to experiment how much an arrow will drift on a windy day and not worry about losing an arrow when I am shooting from 60 70 or even 80 yards. This thing is awesome. Once I wear this one out I am going to look for another one. I am even thinking of getting another one so I can have several all over my back yard and just sling arrows all over the place from my back porch.


----------



## ManCub58 (Jul 11, 2016)

square bales with landscape fabric over them. Can build to any size you want, easy to pull out arrows, last a long time, and the fabric over them makes them look decent and last longer. No 2x4's involved so you don't have to worry about losing arrows or inserts


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

old hot tub mats,set up a couple clothes line post and hang an old quilt or an old welding blanket with the bottom lose with plenty of give.


----------



## loboweb (Jul 11, 2016)

ManCub58 said:


> square bales with landscape fabric over them. Can build to any size you want, easy to pull out arrows, last a long time, and the fabric over them makes them look decent and last longer. No 2x4's involved so you don't have to worry about losing arrows or inserts


I like that idea, was going to be getting some bales but didn't really just want them out in the open making a mess and such. Landscape fabric will clean it up. Thanks!


----------



## ManCub58 (Jul 11, 2016)

loboweb said:


> I like that idea, was going to be getting some bales but didn't really just want them out in the open making a mess and such. Landscape fabric will clean it up. Thanks!


No problem! I like seeing everybody's ideas on here. This was actually my dads idea when we were trying to shoot from 100 yards and punching holes in the fence. Has worked great , might want to double up though if you are going to have a fence behind them because at close range arrows stick out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsour84 (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I am going to have to try the bales and fabric. Seems like a pretty economical solution


----------



## chasencrooks (Aug 18, 2010)

Now I have a use for those old horse stall mats. I will be giving this a try.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

chasencrooks said:


> Now I have a use for those old horse stall mats. I will be giving this a try.


At one of our local clubs they cut the stall mats in 12 or 18" strips and then hung them in an overlapping pattern. The thinner strips allowed the mat to give a little when the arrows hit it. That give absorbs the arrows energy and prevented the arrows from penetrating as far. The mats last longer and the arrows take less of a beating. Seemed to me to be a good idea.


----------



## webdragon (Jul 18, 2015)

i just built a 2X4 freestanding frame and hung a 5 layers of carpet over the top bar making it 10 layers thick. most places that install carpet have a pile of carpet they removed that can be had for the asking.mine cost me about $8 total for the lumber for the frame.


----------



## mlob1one (Apr 10, 2016)

👍

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

1" thick conveyor belt (just a piece) I could give you 1 if you were close.


----------



## mconn65 (May 15, 2015)

kc hay seed said:


> old hot tub mats,set up a couple clothes line post and hang an old quilt or an old welding blanket with the bottom lose with plenty of give.


I just got ahold of 2 hot tub covers. What is the best way to set them up?


----------

